#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Schade door brandblusser

## tijn

Afgelopen weekend is iemand zo grappig geweest in de zaal een poederblusser leeg te spuiten. Het gevolg is dat al onze apparatuur (movingheads, scans, mengpaneel, lichttafel etc.) volledig onder de poeder zijn komen te zitten. De betreffende persoon is inmiddels door de politie achterhaald en heeft een bekentenis afgelegd.

Het ging hierbij om de volgende stof:
Blusstof        : 6 kg ansul foray poeder
Drijfgas         : 130 gr CO2

Gelukkig is alles blijven werken, maar we zijn wel bang voor schade in de toekomst.

Heeft iemand ervaring met een dergelijke zaak en wat voor storingen we in de toekomst kunnen verwachten? Hoe kunnen we de schade het beste verhalen?

Graag jullie reacties.

Tijn

----------


## mjm

Wil je in de toekomst verzekerd zijn dat je geen problemen krijgt met je apparatuur, moet je nu alvast de opdrachtgever aansprakelijk stellen. Doe je dat later, na een jaar ofzo kun je problemen krijgen met de schuld vraag.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Schade kun je helaas niet verhalen. Wij hebben ook eens zoiets gehad maar dan op een beachparty. Toen de (uiteraard) hockey-ers daar genoeg op hadden vonden ze het wel geinig om het decoratiezand door de zaal en over alles heen te smijten. 

Vervelende: alles werkte nog. Op dat moment kun je dus niks aanvoeren als kapot, aangezien er technisch niks kapot is. Het half-jaar daarna is langzaam alles stuk voor stuk kapot gegaan, wij weten natuurlijk wel waarom. Jammer genoeg kun je heel moeilijk aantonen bij de verzekering dat het inderdaad door die oorzaak gekomen is en kun je dus fluiten naar je geld. Sorry maar dat ziet er niet goed uit voor je, hopen maar dat alles netjes heel blijft; ga in ieder geval even alles netjes schoonmaken zodat die troep eruit is!

----------


## showband

LET OP!

Het poeder wat in gewone poederblussers zit tast electronica aan! Jouw spullen zijn nu net zo onherstelbaar beschadigd als of je ze in zeewater hebt ondergedompelt.
Bel de verzekering NU!
en geef alles op als total loss. Je agent kan je uitleggen hoe het zit.

Je spullen zijn nu onherstelbaar onder je handen aan het instortten.

in ziekenhuizen en andere high-tech locaties zijn poederblussers daarom verboden. (in ons popcentrum hebben we daarom ook duurdere blussers hangen omdat een prullenbak-brandje totale schade zou kunnen betekenen in de opslag)

Sorry, ik kan er niets anders van maken. [xx(]

----------


## tha_dj

JUIST ! Wij hebben ook al eens zoiets aan de hand gehad en schoonmaken heeft GEEN zin want het is een vettige poeder wat je er alleen af kunt krijgen met speciale middelen en deze tasten ALLES aan in je apparatuur !

Het poeder zelf doet dit ook en alleen door alles total loss te LATEN verklaren kun je de volledige prijs declareren van je spullen.... houd er wel rekening mee dat de te betalen partij aanspraak kan gaan maken op je oude spulletje ( waar ze weinig plezier aan zullen beleven omdat deze na ongeveer een jaar wel definitief kapot is ! )

----------


## Mute

Beste Tijn,

Je moet idd heel goed opletten, want dat spul dringt overal in en tast je printbanen aan.

Er zijn wel bedrijven die hier schoonmaak oplossingen voor hebben, dus die zal je even moeten zoeken. Het dient wel snel te gebeuren, want het gaat vrij hard met die spullen.

Het is ooit een keer gebeurt bij een bedrijf waar ik ook nog wel voor werk, en deze heeft de schoonmaakkosten verhaalt op diegene die de blusser heeft leeg gespoten.

Hoop dat je zo voldoende info hebt.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Dan is het misschien anders, als je inderdaad kunt aantonen dat de spullen in aanraking zijn gekomen met die rommel en als gevolg daarvan zeker kapot zullen gaan. Dat was in ons geval helaas niet zo te regelen  :Frown:  daarbij dachten wij na alles schoongemaakt te hebben dat het allemaal wel goed zou komen, valt dan toch tegen 6 maanden later!

----------


## Banned

De vraag is natuurlijk ook : is er een contract getekend door de opdrachtgever ....

Zo ja dan is deze normaal gesproken wettelijk aansprakelijk voor schade door derden.

Is de klus in eigenhanden ( met bediening ) dan ben je toch voor een gedeelte ZELF aansprakelijk )

Hoe dat met schade vanuit de zaal is weet ik niet.

Als de opdrachtgever GEEN contract heeft getekend is het een civiele zaak en kun je niets tegen de opdrachtgever beginnen want dan krijg je een kat en muis spelletje.

Ik zou minimaal de kosten van het schoonmaken doorrekenen ( als de opdrachtgever heeft getekend voor aansprakelijkheid ) 

Maar meestal wordt er mondeling iets afgesproken met klant en uitvoerende dus ik denk dat je niets krijgt vergoed ......

----------


## tijn

Bedankt voor de reacties. Voor alle duidelijkheid; we zijn niet van plan de opdrachtgever aansprakelijk te stellen, maar degene die de brandblusser daadwerkelijk heeft leeggespoten.

p.s. Natuurlijk hadden we achter de disco zelf een CO2 blusser staan.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Is mij ook gebeurd enige tijd geleden..

om te beginnen een belangrijke tip, toch de opdrachtgever aanklagen, die is verantwoordelijk, en de juridische nasleep kan jaren duren, zie verderop in dit bericht. de organisator heeft vaak wel geld, laat die de juridische zaken maar uitzoeken, jij hebt een contract met de organisator (hoop ik) dus zij zijn verantwoordelijk.

1 oplossing: chemisch laten reinigen, heb het gedaan, en het werkt allemaal al weer 2 jaar perfect zonder enige problemen

Pak de hele handel onmiddelijk beet en breng het naar de firma RECONTEC Bv gespecialiseerd in technische reconditionering na dit soort problemen ze zijn gevestigd in: Dordrecht, zoetermeer en staphorst

hier wordt het geconditioneerd opgeslagen in een vochtloze ruimte, want het zout in de poeder zal corrosie veroorzaken in je apparatuur en het onherstelbeer vernielen.

het kost wat, maar het is weer als nieuw, met 2 jaar garantie

ik zal je de adressen toemailen

----------


## Upgrading your system

Zoiets bedoel je??

http://home.wanadoo.nl/l.sies  Sorry voor de link, maar direct plaatsen lukte ff niet

Ja, dan lach je niet meer.

en die gozer die het veroorzaakt heeft, die heeft natuurlijk geen cent, en een kale kip kan je niet plukken,[V] dit heeft juridisch 2 jaar gespeeld, en ja, hij loopt nu kranten voor ons, maar dat schiet voor geen meter op. dus daar hoef je dan ook niet op te wachten. gelukkig is dit verhaald op de organisator, dus die zit met de gebakken peren, maar het blijft een zure appel. :Frown: 

schadepost?? ff 7000 euro aan reinigingskosten, en dan nog de misgelopen verhuurkosten, maarja, als ik het weggedaan had was ik veel meer kwijt geweest.

maar het is gereinigd, en zoals ik al zei: het werkt perfect, en alle stof was ook weer eens verwijderd, en mijn mackie mixer is gratis voor me gereviseerd :Wink:  maar op zoiets zit je niet te wachten .

je doet er nix aan, maar het is zaak snel te handelen, dan wordt het perfect gereinigd

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_
> 
> Zoiets bedoel je??
> 
> http://home.wanadoo.nl/l.sies



De persoon die gespoten had, had in zo'n geval een ros aan z'n kop gehad met die blusser. [} :Smile: ]

Apparatuur kan weer weg voor reparatie en uiteindelijk schiet niemand er wat mee op. Maar misschien wel een signaal voor de eigenaar, CO2 blussers hangen, dat taste de apparatuur toch niet (of minder) aan?

----------


## Upgrading your system

Het was een kwestie met de braandweer heb ik begrepen, het was in een tent, en daar moest toendertijd gezorgt worden voor poederblussers. hoe dit precies in elkaar zat weet ik niet

Ja, die ros heb tie wel gehad van me, maar later.. het was een gozer hier uit het dorp toevallig waar wij licht en geluid leverden (kleine schaal toen nog)

Setje Renkus Heinz aangestuurd met QSC, Ram
Pioneer Djset
Mackie 16/4 mengertje
Pc tje
en div licht

Alles vol en verrot. weggebracht, en voila, het goede materiaal heb ik nog steeds( mindere kwaliteit zoals die Tornado's heb ik weggedaan en vervangen voor Martin en Robe shit)

maar het reconditioneren werkt dus echt!

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Als er met een poederblusser is gespoten kan je alles wel weggooien! Ik heb ook zo'n ding in de auto liggen, om A. andermans auto mee te blussen, en B. iemand bewusteloos te slaan die met zo'n zelfde ding mijn auto zou willen blussen in een noodgeval.  --&gt; laat maar lekker afbranden, ik krijg toch wel een nieuwe van de verzekering.....

Als je auto ooit geblust met poeder en je rijdt op een zomerse dag vrolijk door het land, en zet vervolgens de ventilator aan --&gt; dan weet je waarom.....

Schade door een poederblusser in ONHERSTELBAAR. Sproeischuim of CO2 daarentegen is geen probleem.

----------


## edgard

Hallo tijn,

ik heb het gezien en dacht meteen dat wordt een grote schadepost.
Ik denk dat je probleem is dat je de rest van de carnaval hebt doorgedraait en het zout (blusstof) vocht heeft kunnen aantrekken.
Na zo'n lange tijd heeft schoonmaken volgens mij geen zin. Dus....
die vent proberen uit te kleden.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ja, idd je moet er snel bij zijn, anders heeft het geen zin meer.

toch zou ik nog even informeren hoe en wat, wegpleuren kan altijd nog

Met par ben ik het zoals jullie in mijn eerdere berichten konden lezen niet geheel eens, als je er snel bij bent is het mogelijk goed te reinigen, een auto mischien niet, maar dit zeker wel.

die discussie durf ik ZEKER aan, omdat ik kan zeggen dat ik er behoorlijke ervaring mee heb. in mijn geval ging het om een kleine 30000 euro aan aparatuur, en alles werkt nog perfect.

----------


## cobi

Ik heb een dergelijke kwestie ook mee gemaakt: Iemand die uit een kleedkamer (waar hij ook nog eens niets te zoeken had) een poederblusser pakte en die leeg spoot in het publiek. Binnen 4 minuten stond iedereen buiten en kon het touwtrekken beginnen. 

Ons bewijs:
-Honderd man als getuige
-Een verklaring van Ajax (fabrikant van de poederblusser) dat de poeder binnen 48 uur verwijderd moet worden wil je geen blijvende schade over houden.
-Spullen die tijdens de briefwisseling al 'op onverklaarbare wijze' stuk gingen of begonnen te roesten.


Na veel brieven tussen advocaten en de verzekeringsmaatschappij kwam het erop neer dat er een te kleine kans de zaak te winnen in de rechtzaak en met het vooruit zicht op hoge advocaat kosten zijn we dus maar afgezien van een rechtzaak.

Van een brandweerman heb ik wel eens gehoord dat je ook via hun een schoonmaak ploeg kan aanroepen die ter plekke alle appartuur inpakt en ergens anders reinigd.

----------


## AJB

Het gaat binnen de rechtspraak om redelijkheid en billijkheid... Je zult die jongen die geblust heeft nooit aansprakelijk kunnen stellen voor alle kapotte apparatuur, en misgelopen verhuur opbrengsten... Maximaal haalbaar zijn de kosten van het direct reinigen binnen 24 uur. Dit is namelijk een redelijk handelen van de verhuurder die schade heeft gehad. Als de uitspraak voor het kantongerecht wordt gedaan, kan dit bedrag met maximaal 15% worden verhoogd, en de juridische kosten zullen voor jezelf zijn... Belangrijk is dat jij kunt aantonen dat je door juist handelen geen extra schade en/of kosten hebt veroorzaakt. Als je na het ongeval gewoon hebt doorgedraait met je set, kun je de schade-claim volledig vergeten...

Hard maar waar...Rechtspraak in Nederland bestaat amper [B)]

----------


## Upgrading your system

Idd, dit was in mijn geval ook, ik heb de hele handel laten ophalen door Recontec, die de zorg heeft gedragen voor de reiniging, van hun kreeg ik een uitgebreide bon met daarop welke materialen wanneer opgehaald zijn. lijkt overdreven, maar dat heeft mij wel uit de shit gehouden.

Het is heel belangrijk aan te kunnen tonen dat jij ervoor zorggedragen hebt dit onmiddelijk op de juiste manier afgehandeld te hebben. de verdachte is in nederland nu eenmaal onschuldig tot het tegendeel bewezen is. en als je dan ook maar 1 misstapje maakt, of per ongeluk een documentje niet hebt en dus niet kan aantonen dat jij het goed hebt afgehandels dan sta je in je hempie in de rechtzaal.

----------


## edgard

"Van een brandweerman heb ik wel eens gehoord dat je ook via hun een schoonmaak ploeg kan aanroepen die ter plekke alle appartuur inpakt en ergens anders reinigd." 

Dat is de organisatie Salvage. Een initatief van de gezamelijke verzekeraars. Dit geldt voor particulieren die door brand gedupeerd zijn.

----------

